# help back-up lights 73 beetle semi-automatic



## dadvw (Jun 11, 2004)

I can't get the back-up lights to work on my 73 Super beetle semi automatic. Where do I begin. The fuses are fine and the bulbs are new. I am not getting power to the back-up lights. Please help, I only have 5 days left on my temp license plate.


----------

